# Farrah Fawcett an Krebs gestorben



## Tokko (25 Juni 2009)

*Die Fernsehserie "Drei Engel für Charlie" hatte sie berühmt gemacht – jetzt ist die US-Schauspielerin Farrah Fawcett im Alter von 62 Jahren in einem Krankenhaus in Santa Monica gestorben. Das gab ihr Sprecher Paul Bloch bekannt. Fawcett wurde seit mehreren Wochen behandelt. Sie litt an Darmkrebs.*







Farrah Fawcett hat ihren Kampf gegen den Krebs verloren. Bei der Schauspielerin war im September 2006 eine seltene Krebsart am Darmausgang diagnostiziert worden, die auch ihre Leber befallen hatte. Die gebürtige Texanerin suchte unter anderem Hilfe an der Universitätsklinik Frankfurt und bei Ärzten mit alternativer Heilkunde in Bad Wiessee am Tegernsee.

Großen Respekt und viel Mitgefühl erhielt die 70er-Jahre-Ikone für einen Dokumentarfilm über ihren Kampf gegen die Krankheit, der im Mai bei seiner Uraufführung das Premierenpublikum in Beverly Hills zu Tränen rührte. „Farrah's Story“ wurde von ihrer Freundin Alana Stewart gedreht. Die TV-Dokumentation ist ein ungeschminkter Bericht über die medizinische Behandlung und die Versuche der Patientin, ihre Würde zu bewahren.

Kurz vor ihrem Tod machte die Liebe zu ihrem langjähriger Lebensgefährte Ryan O'Neal Schlagzeilen. O'Neal hatte kürzlich um Fawcetts Hand angehalten. Sie habe eingewilligt, sagte der Schauspieler („Love Story") in einem Fernsehinterview.

Der 68-jährige O'Neil und die sechs Jahre jüngere Fawcett waren seit 1982 ein Paar, trennten sich und versöhnten sich wieder. Die beiden haben einen gemeinsamen Sohn, den 24-jährigen Redmond. Er habe Fawcett in der Vergangenheit immer wieder im Scherz Heiratsanträge gemacht, sie habe aber stets abgelehnt, erzählte O'Neil auf NBC. Doch jetzt sei aus Scherz Ernst geworden. „Es ist eine Love-Story“, sagte der sichtlich bewegte Schauspieler, durch seine Rolle im Film „Love Story“ zu Weltruhm gelangte. „Ich weiß nur nicht, wie ich diesen Film spielen soll.“ Er könne sich eine Welt ohne Fawcett nicht vorstellen. Krebs sei ein „heimtückischer Feind“.​
Quelle: welt.de


----------



## AMUN (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: Schauspielerin Farrah Fawcett an Krebs gestorben*

Sehr schade... Sie war eine tolle Person und Schauspielerin


----------



## gobi_36 (25 Juni 2009)

Es ist schade um eine starke Frau die den Kampf gegen den Krebs verloren hat


----------



## Max100 (26 Juni 2009)

wirklich traurig, ich hab sie gerne gesehen!


----------

